# Beispielprogramm Datenbankzugriff



## Noob2010 (11. Aug 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mich in Zukunft etwas besser mit Java befassen.

Hat jmd evtl ein Beispielprogramm mit Java das ueber JDBC auf eine Datenbank zugreifft?
Es muss nichts besonderes sein.
Mir faellt es nur leichter, wenn ich etwas praktisch vor meinen Augen habe.

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Tomate_Salat (11. Aug 2010)

Galileo computing - Java Insel 8 - JDBC


----------



## Michael... (11. Aug 2010)

Hier mal ein kurzes Bsp. wobei ich empfehlen würde sich entsprechende Literatur zu dem Thema anzuschauen. Daneben gibt's auch noch Frameworks wie Hibernate mit denen man auf Datenbanken zugreifen kann.

```
try {
	//Laden der Treiber Klasse in diesem Fall für eine Oracle Datenbank
	Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
	//Aufbau der Verbingung durch Übergabe der Datenbank URL, des Benutzernamens und Passworts
	Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:oracle:thin:@dballgw2.w2:1553:dballgw2", "UserName", "UserPassword");
	//Erzeugen eines Statements über das Abfragen an die Datenbank gestellt werden
	Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
	//Select Statement ausführen und speichern des Ergebnisses in einem ResultSet Objekt  
	ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery("Select * from dual");
	//Iteration durch die Ergebnisse und Ausgabe des Wertes der ersten Spalte 
	while(rs.next())
		System.out.println(rs.getString(1));
	//Der Spaltenindex bei ResultSets beginnt (Java untypisch) bei 1 und nicht bei 0 (wie von Arrays oder Listen... gewohnt)
}
catch (Exception exc) {
	exc.printStackTrace();
}
```


----------



## Noob2010 (11. Aug 2010)

Ich hab mir folgendes ueberlegt:

ICh will ein kleines Java Programm, dass per JDBC ODBC Bridge auf eine kleine AccessDatenbank zugreift??

Falls ich irgendwelche Fehler bei der Erklaerung mache, korrigiert mich einfach


----------



## maki (11. Aug 2010)

Google kennst du?


----------



## Noob2010 (11. Aug 2010)

google ? nie was davon gehoert 

mein problem ist, dass ich nicht genau weiss nach was ich suchen soll


----------



## maki (11. Aug 2010)

Suchbegriffe... hmm... lass mal überlegen.. was möchtest du?


> ICh will ein kleines Java Programm, dass per JDBC ODBC Bridge auf eine kleine AccessDatenbank zugreift??


Ach ja, wie wäre es mit "java jdbc obdc access example"?


----------



## Michael... (11. Aug 2010)

Wenn Du in Windows die Datenbank via ODBC unter dem Namen MeineDatenbank bekannt machst.

Musst Du Zeile 3 & 5 durch folgende Zeilen austauschen:

```
Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:MeineDatenbank", "", "");
```


----------

